# Espresso machine leasing



## CoffeeMagic

Can anyone suggest an agent for leasing / renting of commercial machines in East Anglia?


----------



## MikeHag

Perhaps find a local engineer on AIEE website. They sometimes do leasing.


----------



## coffeebean

Verde Coffee lease all over the country http://verdecoffee.com/pages/rental-pv-c0-24.html


----------



## Coffeelogicuk

We supply leased machines UK wide and also offer short term six month rentals for companies just getting themselves on their feet. http://logicvending.co.uk/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=38&sort=20a&page=1

If you are a new start business without any accounts behind you the leasing companies will require you to own a property in order to accept the lease proposal.


----------



## CoffeeMagic

Thanks everyone. I've made contact with Mad About Coffee, who are independent and fairly local to me. They also organised the UKBC heat in Norwich. It's good to find someone who is interested in the kit and training, not usurping coffee customers.


----------



## Guest

Is the bar code on the bottom of the box printed on, or is it a bar code label that is a sticker? If the bar code is printed on the box, it is a fake.Nonetheless, many of their bestselling blushes are limited edition blushes, and you might not find the exact shades you would like. cheap cosmetics Myles, uses descriptive writing and, both, third person and first person narrative to tell the story of Lioslaith.Artificial preservatives are not added in the ingredients of this makeup and hence it stays healthy in a long run. MAC lipstick cheap UK MAC makeup, MAC makeup UK, UK MAC makeup,Having a step by step guide can make this process easier.


----------



## cynic

Take a look at www.caterfix.com. They are based in Peterborough and also try www.thecoffeebox.co.uk which is also based in Peterborough.



CoffeeMagic said:


> Can anyone suggest an agent for leasing / renting of commercial machines in East Anglia?


----------

